# Tourist Visa - 3 weeks. Sufficient funds?



## wojzilla (Dec 9, 2012)

I've decided it's high time for my current GF to meet the family/friends in Adelaide, we're going through the visa application process but are confused (as many appear to be) when it comes to sufficient funds.

Visa Application: 
Tourist 676

About me: born in Poland, Australian citizen since 1990
Living in Europe, contracting for a company in Australia

About her: born in Bosnia, Bosnian citizenship, Living and working in Bosnia (Professional job for 9+ years)

About the visit: We both fly in together, we will be staying with my family in Adelaide, she leaves after 3 weeks, I stay back due to work for another 2 weeks and then return to Germany

About Finances:
I have written a letter inviting her to stay at my family home, I have a supporting email from my father stating the same.
In my invitation letter I also list that board/expenses will be covered by me and my family.
I'm including most recent bank and credit card statements as well as a copy of invoicing report (for work)

We have documents from her work stating that she has approved leave and returning to her job after the holiday.

*The sticking point*
Her savings are minimal, due to the low pay she's basically living pay to pay. I can deposit money into her account if need be but ideally I would like to avoid this as we're losing out on currency conversions AUD -> EUR -> Bosnian -> AUD

Given that both me and my family have stated we're covering the costs of the trip (I paid for the flights as well) do we need to prove sufficient funds directly accessible to her?

If so what ballpark figure would immi be expecting to see?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

wojzilla said:


> I've decided it's high time for my current GF to meet the family/friends in Adelaide, we're going through the visa application process but are confused (as many appear to be) when it comes to sufficient funds.
> 
> Visa Application:
> Tourist 676
> ...


Does she have a credit card? As I understand it having a credit card when you are a tourist is often sufficient to prove that you have sufficient finances to travel as a tourist. That is not the case for student visa applications, which she is not. Otherwise if you could "loan" her some money for her bank account IMHO I would think that would work out fine.

Kttykat


----------



## wojzilla (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply

She does have a CC, limit of around $1200 AuD. Statements are sent via SMS to her phone though (??)
Will try to get a paper statement somehow

Failing that a deposit is not out of the question, do you know how they calculate "sufficient funds" for a specific time period?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

wojzilla said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> She does have a CC, limit of around $1200 AuD. Statements are sent via SMS to her phone though (??)
> Will try to get a paper statement somehow
> ...


No, I don't know, I haven't seen any evidence of what they consider sufficient and I think it depends on the immigration officer at the border as to what they think. IMHO if she can show that she has a credit card and some funds in a bank then there won't be an issue. I am not a migration agent though and this is just my opinion.

Kttykat


----------



## illegallyblonde (Dec 7, 2012)

^If it helps, my fiance came here on a tourist visa over Christmas from Lebanon, and he had about $5k in the bank supplied as a bank statement with his application.

He asked to visit at Xmas time was granted a 25 day visa


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

If your G/F is not staying no longer than three months then why doesn't she just come over on a visitors visa which i believe allows her 3 months stay ( that was the duration i had each time i entered Australia) when i entered i was never asked or stopped by immigration at the airport for prove of finances etc. If she does intend to stay longer then I'm sure a supporting letter from your parents and you stating that she will be supported both financially if needed and having a place to live rent free will help you both. Like KK i am not an agent and this is only my personal view


----------



## wojzilla (Dec 9, 2012)

Just for anyone else that stumbles onto this thread.

Visa took just over 2 weeks to be approved, got full 3 months.
Had no drama at all.

Documents provided were

- proof of her employment - including duration worked and that she is returning to her job
- proof of holiday leave approval
- letter from my family that she'll be staying at our family home
- letter from me stating that she's my partner and coming to visit my family and friends
- 2,000 AUD in her bank account
- Proof of return flights (both hers and mine)

Now the fun part begins of trying to get a Partner visa


----------

